# Best way to bury/dispose of a fish?



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm so sad, my Hurley died last night.
I've been looking through threads on the best way to take care of his body. I've been guilty of flushing fish in the past but I don't want to do that anymore. Right now I have him in my freezer until I can take care of him properly.
I live in an apartment complex and I don't think they would appreciate me digging a hole in front of my apartment. Its cold and wet today too so its muddy. 
I hate to just throw him in the trash  - does anyone have any other suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

do you have any family members that wouldn't mind you burrying him in their yards? i went through the same thing with my boy Cash. other fish i've had in the fast and my african dwarf frogs i didn't think twice about flushing but when cash died i just couldn't do it. i actually took a little wooden box i had and filled it with grass and burried him in my back yard and put a large rock on top of it as a grave marker

and i'm very sorry about your poor guy


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I keep mine in our deep freeze, and in the spring I'll take them all somewhere really pretty overlooking the water and I'll bury them under a tall tree with lots of shade. Then I'll take a picture of the spot to remember them forever with.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

There is a little pet graveyard of fish and birds and little rodents in my backyard. My most recent fish death, though, was a teeny tiny baby Fantail goldfish. RIP Jellybean. I keep potted plants in my house and we have a large palm tree in a pot and so I dug a little hole in it, put the fishy in it, then put a small rock on top of it. You could buy a small potted plant and dig it out and shift it to one side of the pot so there is room on the other for the fish. That way if you move you'll be able to take him with you, and he'll be helping the plant, too, by adding nutrients and not rotting in a sewer. RIP Hurley.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

PaintingPintos, I love that idea. I might give it a try. I have a hard time keeping plants alive - but maybe Hurley can help me. It would be a good way of memorializing him. I really wish I could go back in time and do this with Chandler (lost him in October). I'll try to find a low-light plant that I can keep either on my porch or inside on a shelf...
Thanks everyone for your responses.
Mssing Hurley today. Maybe I need to lay him to rest


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

My dead fish have all gone down the creek in my backyard. There's something peaceful about letting them drift away, but I do love PaintingPinto's idea. Maybe I'll use that come next funeral time (which is hopefully a longggg ways off).

Sorry for the loss of Hurley. ):


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

I also have buried most of my fish in some foil then bury, or directly in the soil with a little water. But because your in an apartment, I like PaintingPintos idea as well.I have never thought of that. The creek and tall trees are nice too! Im sorry for your loss.Hugs


----------



## maggie9059789 (Nov 5, 2011)

Pitluv's idea is wonderful =') that had totally reminded me of this nice salmon reserve out near abbesford bc canada that is in the middle of a lil quite town up a mountain that's super nice and peaceful & i'll get my parents to drive me to there in a couple of years ( hopefully at least 5 years) when my beloved Blazer healthily goes through his cycle of life. It'd also create a nice moment cor the picture if you go on a nice day with a blue sky..... That way you'll smile everytime you look at the picture and think of all thise good silly times you've had with ur fishie =) 
Oh and *HUGS* hope you"ll find a nice cool restful place for him if you do choose to do what pitluv sugested


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Many people bury them in potted plants to 'live on' in them. so you can always have them around.


----------

